# Locked out



## masaloi (Jul 20, 2007)

Forgotten user password on Win 10 laptop and am unable to access anything at all.
All suggestions so far have not provided access.
Thankyou


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi it is against the forum rules to help with password issue.


----------

